# Went Fishing



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went over to a creek. Put 3 Catfish Rods out with Stink Bait. and had one Rod, baited with Worms another Rod I was using Beetle spin.

Caught two Channel Cats, some Bluegill and one Drum.

Before leaving I was gathering up stuff looked over  That don't look right! Had two Catfish Rods out, went over, Rod holder was laying there.  My Good Rod is in the Creek. Cut the Beetle Spin off, put good size weight on and pretty good size treble Hook on. Snagged my line right off. Got my Rod in, reeled a nice Channel Cat in. 

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Whew hate to loose a good rod and reel.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Had to take our Son to Wal Mart to get a New Tire. 

While we was there they had Catfish Spinning outfits for $20. Ok I have over 20 Rod and Reels so why worry about one more 

big rockpile


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

big rockpile said:


> Had to take our Son to Wal Mart to get a New Tire.
> 
> While we was there they had Catfish Spinning outfits for $20. Ok I have over 20 Rod and Reels so why worry about one more
> 
> big rockpile


 I don't think it's possible to have too much hunting and fishing stuff. I didn't NEED the last fly rod I got earlier this year. Now I want to go looking for catfish. Lots of rain the past few days. Most rivers at or near flood stage.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Snowfan said:


> I don't think it's possible to have too much hunting and fishing stuff. I didn't NEED the last fly rod I got earlier this year. Now I want to go looking for catfish. Lots of rain the past few days. Most rivers at or near flood stage.


Actually I can use several Rods at a time but usually only have one Rifle while hunting. But have as many Firearms as Rods and Reels.

big rockpile


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Always nice to "recatch" a fish. One time, my dad had a big northern break off above the bobber on the cane pole he was using. We followed that fish (and bobber) until we could wrap a big spinner around it all. Then the fish took off, but it was on! We got it close to the boat and this other guy (not much of a fisherman) grabbed for the line. The fish took off and then it broke my dad's rod as it hit the side of the boat. But it was still on! Finally got the whole thing, fish, line, another line, and broken pole in the boat. Was a big pike.
View attachment 66752


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

In about an hour I'm going fishing with my youngest daughter. She's the only non-outdoor person of the five kids, but is getting a late interest (she's 23). Rented a boat and going to fish Oak Orchard Creek. The place is a fish factory and we should do well. Outstanding warm water fishery with an incredible Salmon/trout runs in the spring and fall.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Years ago I took a buddy fishing. He was sort of like Barney Fife's cousin Virgil (google that). 
He had never fished before so he didn't have any gear. I never like loaning him anything because if he didn't lose it he tore it up. He offered to drive so we stopped by Walmart and he picked up a Zebco 33. Got to the lake, loaded everything up in the boat, dropped it into the water and down to the cove we went. The very first cast he made, the reel came flying off the rod and seemed to follow the hook and bait side by side for about 30' before they both hit the water and sank. He leans over the side of the boat trying to pull on both lines at the same time and the keys to his truck, which were in his shirt pocket, slide out and also drop into the water with a "bloop". This was in the common era known as B.C.P. (Before Cell Phones). It was a long, hot, dusty walk down the highway to get help that day.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Years ago I took a buddy fishing. He was sort of like Barney Fife's cousin Virgil (google that).
> He had never fished before so he didn't have any gear. I never like loaning him anything because if he didn't lose it he tore it up. He offered to drive so we stopped by Walmart and he picked up a Zebco 33. Got to the lake, loaded everything up in the boat, dropped it into the water and down to the cove we went. The very first cast he made, the reel came flying off the rod and seemed to follow the hook and bait side by side for about 30' before they both hit the water and sank. He leans over the side of the boat trying to pull on both lines at the same time and the keys to his truck, which were in his shirt pocket, slide out and also drop into the water with a "bloop". This was in the common era known as B.C.P. (Before Cell Phones). It was a long, hot, dusty walk down the highway to get help that day.


 Now that's funny. Do you ever remind him of that day?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Well, the fishing trip was a bust. In the twenty some years I've fished that creek this was the worst day ever. Daughter got one Sheephead, I got two Sheephead, two rockbass and a Bowfin. The Bowfin was the highlight of the day. Never caught one before. It was about 20" long and hit a chartreuse jig with a crawler on it. This was on a flyrod with an ultralight spinning reel duct taped to it loaded with 4# test. for 40 years it's been my number one rod. Anyways, the Bowfin put up one hell of a fight. Until I saw it I couldn't figure out what it was. We fished through two and a half hours of absolute pouring rain and even with rain gear got soaked. Went back to the marina to sit in the truck, warm up and have some lunch. The rain started to let up and we talked about going back out but then it opened up again and my daughter asked if we could call it quits. If they had been hitting like they normally do I might have argued but this seemed like a good idea. My Dodge truck was parked next to a Chevy truck. during lunch we watched a Swan attack the chevy non stop. I guess Swans don't like Chevy's.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

May not seem like it now but after it's had time to marinate this trip might be one of your more memorable


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

All trips are memorable. Especially the bad ones. No one really remembers the camping trip where everything was perfect.

But the one time the wolves attacked.............


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

One time I was Fishing and got a little intoxicated. Was laying in Bed of my Pickup, looked at the stars and thought man them stars are moving fast as the Pickup rolled into the river.

big rockpile


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

haw haw.

one time I was fishing in grand lake in OK.

had 3 poles out leaned up here and there in the boat. was reading a book,heard a noise and looked up.

my fav pole was about 10ft from the boat,2ft over the water and traveling as fast as you would shoot a arrow out of a bow.

never saw that pole again!


----------

